# audiogerät fehlt



## yonca (24. Juli 2004)

hallo ich bin neu hier drinnen und kenn mich mit pc's wenig aus aber ich hab einkleines problem an meinem pc und hoffe das mr jemand helfen kann. ich hab vor ein paar tagen ausversehen mein audiogerät von meinem pc deinstalliert und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das wieder installieren kann. kann mir bitte jemand helfen.  bitte


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juli 2004)

Meinst du das jetzt Softwaremäßig ( ein Player zum abspielen) oder eher Treiber / Codec mäßig?

Alkso ich vermute jetzt mal Treiber und würde daher raten den Treiber komplett neu zu installieren.
Diese ist über den Gerätemanger von Windows möglich, bzw. über den Hardwareassistent ( zu finden in der Systemsteuerung ).


----------

